# One-way or round trip?



## Beth (Jun 1, 2012)

I may have missed where this is explicitly stated, but are the point-level redemptions for one-way travel or roundtrip? I.e., if I want to go on a round-trip coach fare through two-zones, would I just need 8,000 points or 16,000? My apologies if this was repeated elsewhere!


----------



## AlanB (Jun 1, 2012)

Beth,

You will need 16,000 points to do a round trip. All awards are one way only.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 1, 2012)

Coach awards, as said, are one way per person. However sleeper awards are one way, but are for 1 or 2 (or for a family room, up to 4) - as long as each person is named on the reservation!




And that includes the room, each person's rail fare and up to 3 meals per day per person in the Dining car!


----------



## d2rick (Jun 4, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Coach awards, as said, are one way per person. However sleeper awards are one way, but are for 1 or 2 (or for a family room, up to 4) - as long as each person is named on the reservation!
> 
> 
> 
> And that includes the room, each person's rail fare and up to 3 meals per day per person in the Dining car!


the_traveler or anyone who knows, can 4 adults be booked in a family room, or only 2 adults and 2 children? Thanks.


----------



## amamba (Jun 4, 2012)

d2rick said:


> the_traveler said:
> 
> 
> > Coach awards, as said, are one way per person. However sleeper awards are one way, but are for 1 or 2 (or for a family room, up to 4) - as long as each person is named on the reservation!
> ...


4 adults would not be comfortable in family room, unless you are doing daytime service only. The two "child" beds are under 5" long.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2012)

amamba said:


> d2rick said:
> 
> 
> > the_traveler said:
> ...


Thank you amamba. Yes, it would be for a day trip. Would Amtrak allow 4 adults to be booked in and occupy one room?


----------



## amamba (Jun 5, 2012)

Theoretically you can book 4 adults into a regular bedroom for "non-berth" service. I am not sure if you will be able to successfully do that on an AGR redemption. You can refer to the Amtrak Service Standards manual here:

http://www.governmentattic.org/4docs/AmtrakServiceStandardsManual_2011.pdf

Refer to sleeping car non-berth service, section 8-71.


----------



## dart330 (Jun 5, 2012)

AGR Insider has said they will not book "non-berth" service.


----------



## d2rick (Jun 5, 2012)

amamba said:


> Theoretically you can book 4 adults into a regular bedroom for "non-berth" service. I am not sure if you will be able to successfully do that on an AGR redemption. You can refer to the Amtrak Service Standards manual here:
> 
> http://www.governmentattic.org/4docs/AmtrakServiceStandardsManual_2011.pdf
> 
> Refer to sleeping car non-berth service, section 8-71.


Thank you.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jun 5, 2012)

dart330 said:


> AGR Insider has said they will not book "non-berth" service.


I've also been told that Houston-Los Angeles-Portland-St. Paul isn't a one-zone trip, but I got an agent to book it that way for me a couple of months ago. Just because it is claimed that there is a "rule" against booking nonberth service (and where are these rules, I ask), doesn't mean you can't sweet-talk an agent into booking it for you.

Not that I'm saying that it would be easy, mind you, but the actual record for AGR long-distance redemptions is so shambolic that I would take the claims of even an official spokesman about some supposed policy with several grains of salt.

The end result: you won't know unless you call. And even that answer is only good that one time.

I will say that I've never had a problem booking an AGR redemption with three in a bedroom.


----------



## Aaron (Jun 6, 2012)

amamba said:


> The two "child" beds are under 5" long.


Those are some exceedingly small beds.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 6, 2012)

Aaron said:


> amamba said:
> 
> 
> > The two "child" beds are under 5" long.
> ...


That's why they are called "child beds"!



A family room is normally meant for 2 adults and 2 children (such as 4 and 7 years old), not 4 adults in their 20's or 30's! That is why the 2 "child beds" beds are less then 4'9" long!


----------



## jebr (Jun 6, 2012)

the_traveler said:


> Aaron said:
> 
> 
> > amamba said:
> ...


I think he was more referring to the beds being 5 *inches* long. I don't think anyone's sleeping on that bed. :blush:


----------

